# [SHOW YOUR SUPPORT] Lets get #rootandroid Trending!!!



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

ok folks, birdman had a good idea today, and i followed up on it with trshomers and a bunch of others. Tweet #rootandroid now.
just do it. 
lets get it trending, to show oems, and carriers that we are big. 
Go.
now.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Just tweeted it







......5 times


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

just RTed yours like 5 times!!!


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

Tweeted


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

I think i tweeted it enough for tonight. My 200 followers' timelines are filled with #rootandroid


----------



## tibbbbor (Jun 24, 2011)

great idea!


----------



## cassdroid (Jun 6, 2011)




----------

